# Matagorda - Sargent



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

July has been exceptional. Wading and boat fishing are producing. The weather has cooperated lately and the surf has been easy pickings. We have some dates available for August. Enjoy the pics

Capt Trey Prye 
281.702.0490

www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*...*

....


----------

